# best way to display your T-shirts?



## hud (Dec 19, 2008)

I've seen the various ways T-shirts are presented for sale. Has anyone found one style to be the best? 

I've seen t-shirt laying flat on the ground, on a mannequin, on a model, etc.

thanks,
jack


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Jack. For what purpose is the display...retail sales, website, photography???


----------



## hud (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, preparing the t-shirt to be photographed.

thanks,

jack.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would recommend laying them on an angled hard surface. Majke sure to use a tripod to get the best results.


----------



## mrsc5inla (May 17, 2008)

How are you selling? 
Different sales venues work differently and to display properly for them we would need to know.


----------



## hud (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi, we are selling them via our BigCartel store.

best,

jack.


----------



## mrsc5inla (May 17, 2008)

When people can not touch an item, they really like to see how it looks worn. If you hve any forends that like to model or want to help out, get photos of the shirt being worn. It is a bigger pain than putting it on a dummy but the more you can show the more people relate. Also place a second photo of the shirt itself with the description. 

Remember people buy more when they can touch, and when they can't you have to give them the next best thing. 

MAry


----------



## hud (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Mary,

Thanks for the helpful suggestions!



jack.


----------

